# box of beuty showed up



## davduckman2010 (Nov 4, 2012)

heres six fantastic duck calls i had scott - final strut make for me . there awsome sounding as good as they look. cant wait to try them out next weekend . kevins fbe is just stunning and my son loves that long range reed you put in the one you did wonders with that spalted cherry unreal finnish thanks scott --- duck


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent! 

When I log I often look at a log and think _"That's gonna make a fine table/bowl/urn."_ but I never look at a log and think _"That log is gonna call in a duck and put some tasty meat on someone's table!"_

Great job Strut.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Excellent!
> 
> When I log I often look at a log and think _"That's gonna make a fine table/bowl/urn."_ but I never look at a log and think _"That log is gonna call in a duck and put some tasty meat on someone's table!"_
> 
> Great job Strut.



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: thats funny kevin thats the first thing i think about  oh by the way your jerkys on the way too :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> ...oh by the way your jerkys on the way too :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



 You dawg Duck! 

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## myingling (Nov 4, 2012)

If they sound as good as they look should be killers


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 4, 2012)

I am glad you are happy with them Dave. The material you sent me was a joy to work with.

Kevin, When you get that Jerky hide it. I got a box yesterday and it is already gone. That is some of the best jerky I have ever had next to my venison jerky of course.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 5, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> I am glad you are happy with them Dave. The material you sent me was a joy to work with.
> 
> Kevin, When you get that Jerky hide it. I got a box yesterday and it is already gone. That is some of the best jerky I have ever had next to my venison jerky of course.



theres millions of ducks down from canada now there everywhere should be a mountain of jerky comming oh boy oh boy oh boy :irishjig:  :irishjig: cant wait there done :diablo: duck


----------

